# what fish go with hatchet fish?



## bee (Sep 21, 2007)

would small fish like neon tetras be okay? and what kind of unique fish could i might beable to put in other than the usual common fish


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Harlequin rasboras, pearl danios, rainbows(maybe), Cardinal tetras, all would be capatible.


----------



## bee (Sep 21, 2007)

do you think a dwarf gourami wo uld get along with them?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bee said:


> do you think a dwarf gourami wo uld get along with them?


Yes. What size is the tank? Any fish in it? If so, what are they?


----------



## bee (Sep 21, 2007)

its actually just a small5 gallon fish tank with two marble hatchet and 3 black phantoms.. im planning on getting rid of the phantoms soon.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

IMO i wouldnt keep anything in 5 gallons except oto's beta's and dwarf puffer's


----------



## bee (Sep 21, 2007)

well i heard hatchet can live iwth angels.. i have a 20 gallon with two angels a pearl gourami a gold gourami and a kribensis.. is it okay to put them togather? 
i wanted to try puffers but i heard they eat snails :S


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

dwarf puffers would harrass every fish u named to the points of death. they can only be housed with less then a hand full of fish. Mostly people use Small Loaches and Oto's for tank mates if they even put tank mates in there.

If u put puffer's in there ur fish would be dead within a month is my guess... also the angel fish should be in a tank 18 inches tall 2 ft long and a foot wide minimum.


----------

